# First Engine No Plans.



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2009)

Well I last year I bought a 9x20 lathe and a JDM-15 mill (RF-31). Never machined a thing in my life but after reading ALOT and tearing up parts and tools I started to build a single Cyl IC engine 1.4" bore 1.4" stroke. No plans just out of my head. one or two parts at a time. Forgive me if some parts look rough I'm a newb and Cheap tooling sucks. 

first I started with a cylinder and Sleeve


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2009)

Cyl.


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2009)

Then I went for a piston But I probably won't use this one.


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2009)

Next is the head.


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2009)

head 

(edit) I did end up not using this head design.


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2009)

I went to make the cooling fins deeper and had a crash.


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2009)

I can't find all the valve, guide, and keeper pictures but here are the finished ones


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2009)

Here is the crankcase


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2009)

more crankcase pics.


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2009)

crankcase


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2009)

More crankcase pics. the last one has an aluminium practice camshaft in it.


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2009)

Then the dreaded crankshaft. It wasn't as hard to do as I though but man it was slow going.


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2009)

more crank pics.


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2009)

yes there's more.


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2009)

two more


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2009)

It took me a year to get this far. But I'm excited now so it should go faster. It defiantly was a learning process.x


----------



## ariz (Sep 21, 2009)

very well done till here!

and it's only your first engine :bow:
compliments


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice series of photos, and an impressive build!
I've gotta say, I could HEAR the chips coming off that drill in the second photo. ;D


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 21, 2009)

I think you just graduated from "newbe" to "experienced". That is great work.  Thm: Thm: Thm:


 Ron


----------



## GailInNM (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice HYTECH.
You may not have any plans, but you sure do have a clear idea of where you are going.
Gail in NM


----------



## JimN (Sep 21, 2009)

That being your first engine, all I can say is WOW. I must be in the wrong place, where is the forum for us not so good beginners.

Very nice. Congrats


----------



## ksouers (Sep 27, 2009)

HYTECH.

I believe I got the problem worked out. Sorry for the delay.

I don't know what happened, but please don't do it again ;D


Kevin


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 27, 2009)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> HYTECH.
> 
> I believe I got the problem worked out. Sorry for the delay.
> I don't know what happened, but please don't do it again ;D
> Kevin



 Thanks! I wish I knew what I did. ??? I was uploading more pics and then everything just froze then no more page 2. Anyway I will try again later today.


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 27, 2009)

One thing I need to practice with is turning a shaft to size. most of the time I over shoot and go undersized. I did this on the crank mains. and the bearings fit loose so I ordered some bearings from Granger that were undersized and made to be pressfit onto a 0.500" shaft and they fit nicely. 

I also need to work on finish passes but I think that is mostly my tooling. (cheap carbide 38 piece kit for $20.00) I just ordered HSS blanks from Enco and am going to try to cut my own. I think this will work better. And Man I need a DRO. 

 Here are examples of my rough and undersized finish passes. Any pointers?


----------



## Maryak (Sep 27, 2009)

Hytech,

A couple of things come to mind

Blunt tool tip not on centre height

Tip radius smaller than the rate of feed

Lack of rigidity - tool overhang to high, job overhang from support centres.

Hope this helps.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## HYTECH (Jun 12, 2011)

It's been a long time and I've just got back to this project. 
i've changed the cylinder design it was too long and I decided to have 4 studs or long cap screws pass through the cylinder and head. With the last pic you will see it is hard to take pictures with a 21 month old little boy helping, all I could do to keep it out of his hands but we had fun. I almost have the head finished also and will post pics soon


----------



## ShedBoy (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice work :bow: That little hand makes that cylinder look bigger than it is. Good to get them interested young. Keep up the good work and the pics.

Brock


----------



## HYTECH (Jun 12, 2011)

And here is the cylinder head.


----------



## HYTECH (Jun 12, 2011)

A few more


----------



## HYTECH (Jun 12, 2011)

Two more on this one.


----------



## HYTECH (Jun 12, 2011)

Cutting cooling fins on the head is a long time consuming project when using a parting tool in a boring head.


----------



## HYTECH (Jun 12, 2011)

The cooling fins are done. Not perfect but with a little touching up I can make it look pretty good.


----------



## HYTECH (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is a bronze valve guide.


----------



## HYTECH (Jun 12, 2011)

Stainless steel valve.


----------



## radfordc (Jun 12, 2011)

Amazing!! I can't even draw an engine without redoing all the parts many times to get them to fit...and you're doing this from your head!! :bow:


----------



## HYTECH (Jun 12, 2011)

Made a valve seat cutter. I still have a little work to make it cut but that will be done at a later date.


----------



## HYTECH (Jun 12, 2011)

radfordc  said:
			
		

> Amazing!! I can't even draw an engine without redoing all the parts many times to get them to fit...and you're doing this from your head!! :bow:



Oh I redo atleast half of it. Cylinder, piston, This is the second block/crankcase, many valves, camshaft, ECT.. Lots of mistakes and redesigns. I should have put it on paper first.

 I am getting quite a collection of cool machined paper weights. When this is done I'll post picks of the parts that didn't make it.


----------



## HYTECH (Jun 12, 2011)

Three more cutter pics.


----------



## HYTECH (Jun 12, 2011)

This is how it looks right now.


----------



## HYTECH (Jun 12, 2011)

Started making the cam tappet/follower guide out of bronze.


----------



## HYTECH (Jun 12, 2011)

more


----------



## HYTECH (Jun 12, 2011)

And now the tappet/follower itself.


----------



## HYTECH (Jun 12, 2011)

Finished product that I won't be using. I messed up the threads and it won't tighten down flat. But it was fun practice.


(edit) I scrapped this design all together


----------



## HYTECH (Jun 12, 2011)

The aluminum block was just to represent the engine block it will not be part of the engine.


----------



## cfellows (Jun 13, 2011)

That's about the shortest timing belt I've ever seen! It's not clear to me where the cam follower guides fit into the crankcase? Nor can I figure out how the push rods will connect to the valves? It looks like you have the head on the engine rotated 90 degrees from where it should be?

Chuck


----------



## HYTECH (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes the head is on wrong in that pic didn't notice till now. I haven't milled the area in the crankcase for the followers yet.


----------



## HYTECH (Jul 11, 2011)

Started on the rocker arms.


----------



## HYTECH (Jul 11, 2011)

Bronze pivot bushings.


----------



## HYTECH (Jul 11, 2011)

Rocker arm mount.


----------



## HYTECH (Jul 11, 2011)

more


----------



## HYTECH (Jul 11, 2011)

Pivot shaft and mounting on the head.


----------



## HYTECH (Jul 11, 2011)

Made a tool to press in the valve guides.


----------



## HYTECH (Jul 11, 2011)

Pressing the valve guides.


----------



## HYTECH (Jul 11, 2011)

Bronze valve spring retainers.


----------



## HYTECH (Jul 11, 2011)

Almost complete head.


----------



## HYTECH (Jul 11, 2011)

and 2 more


----------



## maverick (Jul 11, 2011)

This a great looking build. Can't wait to see it run.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Longboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Your crystal clear photos of the rocker arms and cam lifter assembly will help me in doing a 1st. OHV engine.


----------



## HYTECH (Jul 17, 2011)

maverick  said:
			
		

> This a great looking build. Can't wait to see it run.



 Thanks Mike, It feels like I have been waiting for ever. I started over three years ago. I have this problem, I start one project and then set it to side for another. More offten the first project never gets done but this one WILL..


----------



## HYTECH (Jul 17, 2011)

Longboy  said:
			
		

> Your crystal clear photos of the rocker arms and cam lifter assembly will help me in doing a 1st. OHV engine.



This is my first machining project. I learned alot from this forum and know that a picture is worth a thousand words. Glad I can help. 

 Here is a link to aprox. 180 and counting pics of this engine. Too many to post here. 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.110589739031330.20339.100002409125769&l=0577d1c525

Jasen


----------



## HYTECH (Nov 27, 2011)

Well here is another redesign! On the last page I made screw in bronze tappet guides. I didn't have enough room to use them and these where easier to make. I used old cast iron valve guides. cut to size and reamed to 0.2510.


----------



## HYTECH (Nov 27, 2011)

Three more of the tappet guides


----------



## HYTECH (Nov 27, 2011)

now I need to make a bracket to hold them in.


----------



## HYTECH (Nov 27, 2011)

Now it is time to cut the block and give the guides a place to live.


----------



## HYTECH (Nov 27, 2011)

......


----------



## HYTECH (Nov 27, 2011)

Here are the last two along with two pics of my little helper (when the machines are off). He is a little too short to hang out eye level with flying metal.


----------



## HYTECH (Jan 3, 2012)

Started on the camshaft blank.


----------



## HYTECH (Jan 3, 2012)

Ready to cut the lobes, I found another way to use my lathes steady rest.


----------



## HYTECH (Jan 3, 2012)

Cutting the lobes was fairly easy. About 15min each of actual machining. 

Thanks Gbritnell for this thread -----> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5714.0 
It made this process almost simple. 

I made a few videos of actually cutting the lobes but they are long and slow. Do any of you know a free program I could use to speed parts or all of it up 4 or 5X to post on youtube?

Jasen


----------



## HYTECH (Jan 3, 2012)

Cam lobes just need some cleaning up and they will be ready to go.


----------



## HYTECH (Jan 3, 2012)

Now I could just pin and setscrew this pulley into place but then it would look as cool. And it will be easier to set cam timing if it is adjustable. So I am going to modify the original pulley.


----------



## HYTECH (Jan 3, 2012)

Finished pulley.


----------



## HYTECH (Jan 3, 2012)

Now the pulley needs a hub to bolt to.


----------



## HYTECH (Jan 3, 2012)

Here are a few more.


----------



## HYTECH (Jan 3, 2012)

Last few for now.


----------



## HYTECH (Mar 18, 2012)

Got the pushrods and tappets done.


----------



## HYTECH (Mar 18, 2012)

The crankshaft is close to finished also.


----------



## HYTECH (Mar 18, 2012)

Here are two more.


----------



## princerobin (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow, this thing is really coming along.... Looks real good so far

Robin


----------



## HYTECH (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Robin, seems like forever but getting close now. I just finished the final piston and connecting rod so I have a few new pics to post soon.


----------



## HYTECH (Apr 23, 2012)

Remade the piston for two rings and a smaller wrist pin.


----------



## HYTECH (Apr 23, 2012)

Started on the connecting rod.


----------



## HYTECH (Apr 23, 2012)

finished the rod and started on the bearing.


----------



## HYTECH (Apr 23, 2012)

Finished piston/rod assembly, but I will replace those weak machine screws for something stronger for final assembly.


----------



## ProdEng (Apr 23, 2012)

Amazing project especialy done without drawings. I can make precisely nothing without a drawing! Look forward to hearing it run, the noise should be good.


----------



## HYTECH (Apr 25, 2012)

Some stuff I do a rough drawing on but nothing like what you are talking about. Things like the crank and cam where it needs to fit I have to draw something out so I know where to stop. Lol


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 20, 2012)

No shed time lately so looking at pics and vids trying to get inspired. Here is a video of milling the cam lobes. 45 minutes sped up to 7. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=480fpHMLGUA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are a couple of pics of the parts I've made so far.


----------



## kcudnik (Sep 21, 2012)

Very good looking parts! What is your displacement between cams on camshaft ?


----------



## gus (Sep 21, 2012)

You are my hero. I am tempted to upgrade and make your engine.

Aluminium pistons
Please advise material specs?
How do you obtain the tight push fit required for the gudgeon pin and piston?


----------



## rhitee93 (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice mess-o-parts you have there, now get back to work so we can see it finished!


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2012)

kcudnik said:


> Very good looking parts! What is your displacement between cams on camshaft ?


   115 DEGREES.   I just used specs from here ---> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/holt-camshaft-build-tutorial-5052/


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2012)

gus said:


> You are my hero. I am tempted to upgrade and make your engine.
> 
> Aluminium pistons
> Please advise material specs?
> How do you obtain the tight push fit required for the gudgeon pin and piston?


 
Material? What I have laying around.. Might be a problem but will tackle that when it becomes one.  

Piston 6061, cylinder liner is a piece of pipe from hardware store, Rings will be grey iron, crank 12L14, valves and cam drill rod. 

For tight push fit pins I use undersize reamers.


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 21, 2012)

rhitee93 said:


> Nice mess-o-parts you have there, now get back to work so we can see it finished!


 

I WANT TO HEAR IT RUN!!!!!!!!!  Can't wait. Thanks for the push.. 

Jasen


----------



## HYTECH (Oct 3, 2012)

Finally edited the  cam lobe milling video. Might be interesting to some. 45 minutes sped up to 7.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=m-ch-vid&v=480fpHMLGUA


(Edit)  Sorry I just realized I already posted this vid.


----------

